# Optimale Schrift in JPG-Bild



## uni (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei einem JPG-Bild (z.B. mit einer Komprimierungsqualität von 30) ein
Copyright Text im Bild unten anbringen. 

a) welche Schrift eignet sich denn dazu am besten z.B. bei einer Bildgröße von
    400 x 500px ? 

b) Habt ihr mir Tipps, in welchem Größenverhältnis die Schrift zum Bild sein soll? 
    Also man sollte das deutlich sehen, aber halt auch nicht das Bild zu sehr stören. 

c) Und welche Farbe für die Schrift nehme ich da?

d) leider wirkt die Schrift nach dem "für Web speichern" unscharf. Gibt es da einen
    Trick, wie man diese gestochen scharf auf dem Bild erscheinen lassen kann?

e) in welchem Font finde ich das Copyright-Symbol ?


----------



## Trinity X (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

zu deiner Frage a)
Grundsätzlich favorisiere ich für "Signaturen" non-serife Schriften wie Arial oder Tahoma, da diese auch bei kleinen Schriftgraden noch gut lesbar bleiben.

zu Frage b)
Wenn du die übliche Auflösung von 72px pro Zoll gewählt hast, sollte ein Schriftgrad von 10 oder 11, 10% Zugabe bei der Laufweite und als Glättungsmethode "Scharf" genügen.
Es hängt zwar vom jeweiligen Geschmack ab, aber wenn man optisch keine "Plakat-Signatur" haben möchte, sollte die Größe maximal 5-7% des Gesamtbildes betragen.

zu Frage c)
Die Farbe sollte harmonisch zu denen des Bildes sein. Konkret gesagt: Wenn du es im Bild unten rechts einfügst und dort z.B. überwiegend ein dunkles Blau enthalten ist, wählst du ein etwa 5-6 Töne helleres Blau für die Signatur.

zu Frage d)
Speichere zuerst das Bild OHNE die Signatur in der von dir vorgegebenen Qualität und Komprimierung. Öffne es anschl. wieder, füge die Schrift ein und speichere es diesmal mit mind. 80% Qualität. Du wirst sehen, die Dateigröße ist immer noch klein, aber die Schrift bleibt klar und deutlich erkennbar.

zu Frage e)
Das ©-Symbol findest du in den o.a. Schriften und kannst es über die Tastenkombination "Alt+0169" an gewünschter Stelle einfügen.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## uni (17. Oktober 2004)

Hai Trinity X,

vielen Dank für die schnell Antwort!


----------



## Boromir (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo uni,

damit du nicht immer tippen musst kannst du dir deine Signatur auch als Pinselspitze erstellen.Die kannst du dann durchsichtig machen und musst dich nicht mit der passenden Farbe rumärgern.
Bsp:


----------



## uni (17. Oktober 2004)

Hai Boromir,

au das ist ja auch stark! Mit was für einer Version von Photoshop ist das denn
erstellt worden? Ich kann das nicht laden, weil "diese Datei nicht mit dieser Version
von Photoshop kampatibel ist" 

Und wie bekomme ich dieses tollen Glaseffekt mit dem Brush hin?


----------



## Boromir (17. Oktober 2004)

Brush und Stil sind mit PS CS erstellt.

*Der Glaseffekt

Schlagschatten:*
Multiplizieren, Farbe 9B9B9B, Deckkraft 50%, Winkel 120- Haken bei „Globalen Lichteinfall verwenden“ raus, Distanz 1, alles andere 0.

*Schatten nach innen:*
Multiplizieren, Farbe 909090, Deckkraft 36%, Winkel 90- Haken raus, Distanz 1 Rest 0.

*Schein nach innen:*
Umgekehrt multiplizieren, Deckkraft 45%, Farbe weiß, Technik weicher, Größe 1, Bereich 80%, Rest 0, OK.

Wenn du das erledigt hast setze in der Ebenenpallette die Fläche auf 0-3%.
Solltest du mal ein Bild mit starker Struktur haben, nimm noch ne Abgeflachte Kante dazu sonst siehst du den Effekt kaum.

Boromir


----------



## uni (17. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank !


----------

